# Bell forest is having a cocobolo sale



## Mucho Bocho (Oct 25, 2016)

http://www.bellforestproducts.com/


----------



## brianh (Oct 25, 2016)

I just bought some 1/8" sheets for sayas from them. Good seller.


----------



## Godslayer (Oct 25, 2016)

Went to buy some and it's illegal to ship to canada  cocobolo makes beautiful sayas.


----------



## milkbaby (Oct 25, 2016)

Am i looking at the wrong page because i don't see it.


----------



## milkbaby (Oct 25, 2016)

I'm a doofus, looked around and finally found it...


----------

